# Echolot Humminbird 788 ci mit QB Geber XNT 9 QB 90 T



## Catwiesel 126 (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo Sportsfreunde !

Ich habe Schwierigkeiten mit meinem Echolot Humminbird 788 ci
mit QB Geber. Das Echolot erkennt nur einen großen Efzett Blinker, wenn ich ihn direkt unter dem Geber ins Wasser herab lasse. Schon bei 2m Abweichung nicht mehr. Desweiteren habe ich noch nie Sicheln auf dem Echolot sehen können.

Ich fahre mit einem Ruderboot ohne jeglichen Motor.

 Beim Start des Echolotes zeigt es zunächst 4 Menüpunkte an:

 Empfindlichkeit - (Skala 1 - 20) -  eingestellt 20.
 Oberer Bereich - eingestellt 0 Meter.
 Unterer Bereich - eingestellt Auto.
 Graphtempo - (Skala 1 - ultra ) - eingestellt 4


 Ein weiterer Menüpunkt heißt Sonar mit folgenden Untermenüs:

 Strahlauswahl - (Skala - 200/83kHz - 83khz - 200kHz) - eingestellt  200kHz

 Oberflächenstörung - (Skala 1 - 10) - eingestellt 2

 SwitchFire - (Modus löschen + Max. Modus) - eingestellt Modus löschen

 FishID - (an + aus) - eingestellt aus

 Empfindlichkeit Fischidentifakation - (Skala 1 - 10) eingestellt 10

 RTS Fenster - ( aus - schmal - breit ) - eingestellt auf schmal

 Sonarfarben - ( grau - grün - umgekehrt - Originalpalette - Palette 1, 2, 3  ) - eingestellt auf Originalpalette

 Grundansicht - ( Struktur ID + Weiße Linie) - eingestellt Struktur ID

 Zoom Breite - ( Schmal - Mittel - Breit) - eingestellt Breit

 83kHz Empfindlichkeit - (Skala - 10 / +10) - eingestellt 0

 200kHz Empfindlichkeit - (Skala - 10 / + 10) - eingestellt 6

 Tiefenlinien - ( ein - aus ) - eingestellt ein

 Rauschfilter - ( aus - niedrig - Hoch 1 bis 3) - eingestellt niedrig

 Max. Tiefe - ( Auto bis 500) - eingestellt Auto

 Wassertyp - (Salzwasser + Süßwasser ) - eingestellt Süßwasser

 Geberauswahl - ( Doppelstrahl + Vierfachstrahl + Universal 2 + Wide-Side )  eingestellt Vierfachstrahl

 Eisfischen Modus - (ein + aus) - eingestellt ein.

 So das waren die Menüpunkte - vielleicht hast Du eventuell eine Idee was  man anders machen könnte.

 Ich sage schon mal vielen Dank und würde mich über Eure Unterstützung sehr  freuen.


----------



## Korken (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird 788 ci mit QB Geber XNT 9 QB 90 T*

Welche Software ist auf dem Gerät installiert? wenn du eine Bedienungsanleitung hast ist das schon sehr Hilfreich.
Habe das selbe Gerät mit Geber konnte es aber noch nicht wirklich ausprobieren, dauert noch ein bisschen.


----------



## Catwiesel 126 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird 788 ci mit QB Geber XNT 9 QB 90 T*



Korken schrieb:


> Welche Software ist auf dem Gerät installiert? wenn du eine Bedienungsanleitung hast ist das schon sehr Hilfreich.
> Habe das selbe Gerät mit Geber konnte es aber noch nicht wirklich ausprobieren, dauert noch ein bisschen.



Ich habe die neuste Version der Software 5.400 drauf.
Ich habe die Version nach der Registrierung bei Humminbird gedownloadet.


----------



## jules2003 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird 788 ci mit QB Geber XNT 9 QB 90 T*

Du hast den Strahl auf 200 kHz eingestellt( 20 °). Das heißt, du hast einen Erfassungswinkel des Sendestrahls der 1/3 der Wassertiefe entspricht. In 3 m Wassertiefe wird ein Umkreis von 1 m und in 10 m Wassertiefe 3 m abgetastet. Wenn Du den Sendestrahl auf 83KHz einstellst (60°) entspricht der Abtastwinkel der Wassertiefe. In 3 m Wassertiefe wird dann ein Umkreis von 3 m abgetastet. Dann müsste auch dein Blinker bei 2 m Abstand in entsprechender Tiefe zu sehen sein.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Catwiesel 126 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird 788 ci mit QB Geber XNT 9 QB 90 T*



jules2003 schrieb:


> Du hast den Strahl auf 200 kHz eingestellt( 20 °). Das heißt, du hast einen Erfassungswinkel des Sendestrahls der 1/3 der Wassertiefe entspricht. In 3 m Wassertiefe wird ein Umkreis von 1 m und in 10 m Wassertiefe 3 m abgetastet. Wenn Du den Sendestrahl auf 83KHz einstellst (60°) entspricht der Abtastwinkel der Wassertiefe. In 3 m Wassertiefe wird dann ein Umkreis von 3 m abgetastet. Dann müsste auch dein Blinker bei 2 m Abstand in entsprechender Tiefe zu sehen sein.
> 
> Gruß Michael



Wie würde es dann aussehen bei einer Strahlenauswahl
 200 kHz /83 kHz ?


----------



## jules2003 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird 788 ci mit QB Geber XNT 9 QB 90 T*

Bei 83/200 KHz sind die Abstrahlwinkel überlappend. Anbei eine Grafik zum besseren Verständnis. 
Bei QB sieht es ähnlich aus, ist aber meiner Meinung nach zu unübersichtlich.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Korken (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird 788 ci mit QB Geber XNT 9 QB 90 T*

Hier mal eben nicht viel aussagendes Bild mit 83\200khz




Wie schon gesagt, wir Arbeiten dran..........


----------



## jules2003 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird 788 ci mit QB Geber XNT 9 QB 90 T*

Das Bild sieht wirklich etwas sonderbar aus. Die Auflösung müsste viel besser sein. Hier ein Bild zum Vergleich von meinem alten HB 778.
Gruß Michael


----------



## merlinf2000 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird 788 ci mit QB Geber XNT 9 QB 90 T*

Moin zusammen,

also das Bild von Korken sieht schon recht "merkwürdig" aus. Ich habe auch ein 788 und schau mal ob ich hier nen Bild von der Wochenendtour reinstellen kann, aber diese abgehakten Linien in deinem Bild habe ich nicht. Als Laie würde ich fast sagen, dass entweder die Technik nen schlag hat, heisst der Geber oder das Kabel, oder aber ein zweites Echolot funkt dir dazwischen. Ist mir auch schon mal aufgefallen, als wir Kajak an Kajak lagen und beide Echolote gewerkelt haben. Da gab es dann auch ordentliche horizontale Störlinien.

CU
Fabian


----------



## Korken (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird 788 ci mit QB Geber XNT 9 QB 90 T*

@ Fabia
wäre nett wenn du ein Bild hochladen könntest um vergleiche anzustellen.  
Wie schon geschrieben das Bild ist nicht aussagekräftig, Gerät nicht eingestellt und Geber war auch nicht richtig ausgerichtet !!!
Bin aber schon ein bisschen weiter und werde wieder berichten.
Interessant wäre mal wenn der Themenstarter Catwiesel mal Berichten würde wie es bei ihn vorran geht.


----------



## merlinf2000 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird 788 ci mit QB Geber XNT 9 QB 90 T*

So 

ich habs endlich mal geschafft.

Hier meine Einstellungen:

Empfindlichkeit: 9
Oberer Bereich: 0
Untere: 19
Graftempo 5


Strahlauswahl: 200/83
Oberflächenstörung: 2
SwitchFire. löschen
Fischid nein
Empfindlichkeit Fisch: 9
RTS-Fenster: Schmal
Sonarfarben: Original
Grundansicht: StrukturID
ZoomBreite: Mittel
Empfindlichkeit 83: 5
Empfindl. 200: 0
Tiefenlinie: an
Rauschfilter: Aus
MaxTiefe: 19
Wassertyp:Süss
Geberauswahl: 4Fach

Das kuriose war am Wochenende, dass ich bei einer Wassertiefe von 11Metern in der Schicht zwischen 5 und 11 bei 200Hz Frequenz echos hatte als ob es da unten nur noch Kraut geben würde. War der Sensor zu empfindlich eingestellt?? Mich würde mal eure Meinung interessieren

Cu
Fabian


----------



## Korken (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird 788 ci mit QB Geber XNT 9 QB 90 T*

Empfindlichkeit: 9
Oberer Bereich: 0
Untere: Auto
Graftempo 7


Strahlauswahl: 200/83
Oberflächenstörung: 2
SwitchFire. Max Modus
Fischid nein
Empfindlichkeit Fisch: 6
RTS-Fenster: Schmal
Sonarfarben: Original
Grundansicht: StrukturID
ZoomBreite: Mittel
Empfindlichkeit 83: 0
Empfindl. 200: 0
Tiefenlinie: an
Rauschfilter: Mittel
MaxTiefe: 30
Wassertyp:Süss
Geberauswahl: 4Fach

Hier mal ein Bild mit Switch Fire 



Was mich extrem stört sind die eingebrannten Wasserflecken auf dem Bildschirm...#q


----------



## merlinf2000 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird 788 ci mit QB Geber XNT 9 QB 90 T*

Die Wasserflecken bekommst du wunderbar mit den Reinigungsmitteln für TFT-Bildschirme oder flachbildFernseher weg. Ist so ein NanoPartikelKram. Versuch es mal damit

CU
Fabian


----------



## Korken (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird 788 ci mit QB Geber XNT 9 QB 90 T*

Werde es mal versuchen danke für den Tipp 
Nochmals zu deiner frage mit dem Kraut : Kann man natürlich schlecht was zusagen wenn man es nicht sieht. Kann vieles sein......wären eben alles Mutmaßungen.


----------



## merlinf2000 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Echolot Humminbird 788 ci mit QB Geber XNT 9 QB 90 T*

hmm ist mir schon klar. das blöde ist nur, dass es auf dem 83kHz kaum bis garnicht zu sehen ist und auf dem 455 den halben bildschirm bedeckt. ich denke da ist was an den einstellungen krumm. Ich werde das nächste mal ne halbe stunde mehr einplanen zum rumprobieren.


----------

